# My Freakout and a question...



## rynox77 (Aug 11, 2009)

So earlier this week I put a couple Percula Clowns in my new tank and a cleaner shrimp. They've seemed to be doing alright so far, but today I came home to find my shrimp on the substrate, not moving and looked like he was "bleached". I had a mini freak-out thinking I killed him and wondering how long my clowns had before they keeled?

Well, to my surprise, I found my cleaner shrimp hiding happily under my live rock. Apparently he just molted.

So I assume I need to remove the dead shell? It's of no benefit or harm to the aquarium?


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2009)

well if you have a good cleaning crew they usely take care of it but you can take it if it sits there for a while tho


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Im sure that has freaked out many a shrimp keeper including me.  *


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

lol...idk about shrimp but for crabs you need to leave the molt there becuz they need the calcium to replace the calcium they lost


idk if it is true about shrimp though


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

The joy of your first molting  welcome the the freakiest thing ever! (if you've never seen it before obviously)

I personally would leave the "shell" there it holds calcium which should be taken care of by your cleanup crew.


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

My wife came to me nearly hysterical too the first time she found a molt in the tank. I wouldn't worry about getting the shell out, your clean up crew will take care of it for you.


----------



## Nicole85 (Aug 17, 2009)

i think they should put on the price tag, "i molt, it`s normal" what about hermit crabs? do they molt and do they need to change shells?


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Hermit crabs do molt, and while they have an exoskeleton just like all other crabs, they have a soft abdomen that has to be covered up/protected by an actual shell. As they grow they need bigger and bigger shells to accomodate their growing bodies.


----------



## softiegirl (Aug 3, 2009)

yep... just like my cleaner shrimp... always throwing their coats on the floor and leaving em!!!


----------



## Nicole85 (Aug 17, 2009)

ladyonyx said:


> Hermit crabs do molt, and while they have an exoskeleton just like all other crabs, they have a soft abdomen that has to be covered up/protected by an actual shell. As they grow they need bigger and bigger shells to accomodate their growing bodies.


hmm.. where would someone find hermit crab shells??


----------



## Nicole85 (Aug 17, 2009)

softiegirl said:


> yep... just like my cleaner shrimp... always throwing their coats on the floor and leaving em!!!


just like kids, always making a mess.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

Nicole85 said:


> hmm.. where would someone find hermit crab shells??


you can buy like 100 shells on swf or Dr foster smith for pretty damn cheap.


----------



## Nicole85 (Aug 17, 2009)

GetITCdot said:


> you can buy like 100 shells on swf or Dr foster smith for pretty damn cheap.


Thanks sweetie


----------

